# TT S ordered in an attempt to calm down



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

After my prior two cars, I thought it would be time to settle down & take a break from modifying cars to such a heavy extent...

*Audi A1 - Matte Grey:* One of the first A1's on air suspension & my gateway into the dub world.



*Audi S3 - 8P:* Re-spray, Wider Arches, Air Suspension, Retrimmed, Custom Carbon, 360+ bhp, etc.

*Build Thread:* - http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/hx ... ld.237698/







I had to find a car that would keep me satisfied to a certain extent and would only require a certain few mods. The car had to be a great car out of the box. Basically have a high level of technology, great audio, aesthetically pleasing exterior & interior as standard and on top of this have enough power to keep me entertained after a Stage 2+ S3 8P.

After looking at S3's Saloons and A5's, I got swayed towards looking at the MK3 TT - SLINE (the display sold it to me). I went to see my good friend Lee Williams at Northampton Audi & they struck me a deal on a TT S that made it too hard to say no.

Here's whats been ordered... :mrgreen:

TT S

Daytona Grey 
Express Red Leather
Comfort & Sound Pack
Technology Pack
Bang & Olfusen
Privacy Glass
Cruise Control

The car is build week 31, so August delivery hopefully  looking forward to being apart of the forum!


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/you ... raudi.html - for tracking your order if you haven't seen it yet. Mine TTS is on 'quality control' & I got a letter last week saying it was mid-Aug. Looks like about a week of quality control, about 2 weeks of ships/europe & about a week of UK trucking/dealer prep. Ordered at start of June for mid-Aug delivery.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

dink said:


> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/youraudi/youraudi.html - for tracking your order if you haven't seen it yet. Mine TTS is on 'quality control' & I got a letter last week saying it was mid-Aug. Looks like about a week of quality control, about 2 weeks of ships/europe & about a week of UK trucking/dealer prep. Ordered at start of June for mid-Aug delivery.


Thanks buddy, will take a look  I haven't just ordered it this week, took over an existing order that was already in line! What build week did you get for start of June order?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Was the suspension broken on the white one? :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Damn you beat me to it


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

hxrpz said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/youraudi/youraudi.html - for tracking your order if you haven't seen it yet. Mine TTS is on 'quality control' & I got a letter last week saying it was mid-Aug. Looks like about a week of quality control, about 2 weeks of ships/europe & about a week of UK trucking/dealer prep. Ordered at start of June for mid-Aug delivery.
> ...


I didnt receive any build week, just a rough estimate of delivery time. Mine was built last week according to the online tracker, so I guess your's would be doing to the same in about a couple of weeks or so. It went from prep to finished assembly in about a week. So according to delears delivery estimate - they seem to be giving it about a month from quality control to actual delivery (although they do tend to be conservative on the estimate at times, edging on delivering early rather than late).


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Judging by your previous Audi's I think you will be mighty disappointed by the wheel arch gap on the TTS. I can see more than one modification coming your way :wink:

The Daytona Grey should look good against the express red. Nice spec.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Was the suspension broken on the white one? :?


Some pikey stole my springs one night


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ hxrpz

Just re-read your 1st post.
Have you ordered the TTS or S-line (230bhp) as an S-line is going to feel slower than a stage 2 S3 with ~340bhp.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

StevesTTS said:


> Judging by your previous Audi's I think you will be mighty disappointed by the wheel arch gap on the TTS. I can see more than one modification coming your way :wink:
> 
> The Daytona Grey should look good against the express red. Nice spec.


I'm honestly looking forward to being without the air suspension and silly lows. However I do like the look of the ABT TT S model that has been slightly lowered with the rear spoiler and have been in touch regarding their bits & engine upgrade  I'm going to do some stuff just not go full retard! Haha

Thanks dude. Was unsure as always had darker interior until now but the more I see the interior the more I love it now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

leopard said:


> @ hxrpz
> 
> Just re-read your 1st post.
> Have you ordered the TTS or S-line (230bhp) as an S-line is going to feel slower than a stage 2 S3 with ~340bhp.


Hey buddy. The s3 is stage 2+ with the uprated high pressure fuel pump so 360bhp+, so in the end have decided to go with the TT S to keep myself entertained!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

hxrpz said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > @ hxrpz
> ...


OK I'll assume the TTS then @300bhp.If that's the case you'll probably be able to get it near to ~400bhp with tuning.Have fun


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

leopard said:


> OK I'll assume the TTS then @300bhp.If that's the case you'll probably be able to get it near to ~400bhp with tuning.Have fun


Got quite a few friends with tuned S3 8V's & MK7 Golf R's. All seem to get very good figures but have heard of 3 turbo's that have gone after tuning. I'd usually go APR or MRC but I'm tempted by ABT's option as believe it's all warranty approved 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

hxrpz said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'll assume the TTS then @300bhp.If that's the case you'll probably be able to get it near to ~400bhp with tuning.Have fun
> ...


Yep,the Golf mk7 R even had problems with the first batch of turbos before it was even tuned!Quite a few engines were replaced under warranty because of it,but so far no reports of engine problems with the mk3 TT.

Just wonder whether it's a matter of time or they've sorted it now.Early days I guess.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

leopard said:


> hxrpz said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


This is the only reason i'm debating doing any performance modifications. If the new gen turbo's weren't so prolific at going bang, i'd be more inclined to forget about the warranty on the engine side of things. I think exhaust & a spoiler like the ABT will probabkly be a first for me and then just see what gets developed! Either way lets hope the Mk3 TT S's carry on being fine


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

*First Month with the TT-S*

Just over a month of ownership & i'm absolutely loving my TT-S. Can't get over how well the car drives. However being tempted by more power it's soon to be the first TT-S to run APR's stage 1 software.

Here are a few shots of the car


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nice.

Be sure to post your before and after impressions once you've had the APR treatment 8)


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Lovely car mate.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

leopard said:


> Nice.
> 
> Be sure to post your before and after impressions once you've had the APR treatment 8)


I will do buddy. The S3 had their Stage 2+ software on & I loved it. Really smooth & power all the way through.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

adamchelseafc said:


> Lovely car mate.


thanks dude


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

How's the remap going?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesTTie (Aug 6, 2013)

Similar Spec to me.....also from Northampton. Mark and JJ also gave me a good deal. It looks great in Daytona with the red interior.

Did you opt for the 20" rims?

Enjoy when it comes......you will probably get a photo shoot and champagne if they are consistent with handovers.


----------



## wesTTie (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry missed 2nd page due to using the phone. Looks great.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Stunning...


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

hxrpz said:


> *First Month with the TT-S*
> 
> Just over a month of ownership & i'm absolutely loving my TT-S. Can't get over how well the car drives. However being tempted by more power it's soon to be the first TT-S to run APR's stage 1 software.
> 
> Here are a few shots of the car


very nice & sharp pictures


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

StevesTTS said:


> Judging by your previous Audi's I think you will be mighty disappointed by the wheel arch gap on the TTS. I can see more than one modification coming your way


Beat me to it!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Agreed it looks nice but I just wanna know if he remapped it or not! Obviously too busy ragging it around than commenting on posts. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

